# ICH WERBE DICH



## ruffnex (10. Mai 2017)

*Hallo,

Ich suche auf diesem Weg Leute die gerne geworben werden möchten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jahrelange WoW Erfahrung seit Classic und ein erfahrener Spieler erwartet euch.

Freie Serverwahl, Unterstützung was Gold, Taschen oder Sonstiges angeht sind eine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Gern mit oder ohne Ts, Freie Leveleinteilung der Spielzeiten. 

Bin zu 100 Prozent für euch da ! 

Also, melde dich und wir können direkt loslegen deine WoW Slots zu füllen.

Lg euer Rodi 



Battletag: rodî#2924*


----------

